# Tenerife or Lanzarote - can't decide!



## Bluebean

Hoping to book a week in the sun (or at least out of the rain) for the end of Feb or early March. 

Can't decide between Lanzarote or Tenerife.

We are 2 adults, like watersports, good food & good value.

The plus that Tenerife has is that you can fly there with Ryanair from Shannon & then sort out your own accommodation.

But I've heard more good reports about Lanzarote, probably just because most of the people I work with seem to have been there at some stage.

What are the pros and cons of each, and where are the top 3 (budget max of 30pppn) places to stay in Los Cristianos and in Puerto Del Carmen?

thanks!


----------



## truthseeker

Ive been to both.

Id never go back to Tenerife but Ive been back to Lanzarote a few times.

I found Tenerife to be pretty cheap and tacky - full of shouting drunken lager louts.

Lanzarote on the other hand has less of a roaring drunken atmosphere at night and a lot of older people holiday there. 

Foodwise - Lanzarote has fantastic restaurants, cheap, quality food.

I didnt do water sports in either place.

The first time I was in lanzarote I stayed in Peurto del Carmen but have since stayed in Playa Blanca - much quieter, much more relaxing - but a lot less to do, tiny town, not much to do bar relax in the sun.


----------



## Caveat

Haven't been to Tenerife - basically because of reports along the lines of Truthseeker's experience.  Been to Lanzarote a couple of times but wouldn't go back at this stage - it's nowhere near as bad yet, but it's slowly getting more and more like Tenerife IMO.

Fuerteventura is where we've gone since we tired of Lanzarote - it's quieter again but still plenty of nice restaurants etc, excellent for watersports (fantastic beaches which lanzarote lacks) and despite having much less people, a much bigger island to explore if you're into that.

But if Fuerte is out and it's between the other two than I'd say Lanzarote definitely.  Although having said that, I believe that there are some more sensible, sophisticated spots on Tenerife - it's just that I don't have a clue where they are.


----------



## Smashbox

I love Lanza, stayed in PDC last year and loved it. Great resturants, bars, plenty to see and do. Lot less hectic than some of the other islands ie. Tenerife, Gran Canaria.


----------



## Bluebean

ok, so far Lanza is out in front.

Where are the nicest apartments to stay in?  I find sometimes trip advisor doesn't always give the detail I am looking for.  Namely I dont want any creepy crawlies, I do want clean accommodation, secure & near the beach.

I've heard the Farionnes apartments are probably the best?

Fuertaventura is also a runner, though I wonder is it for the over fifties more than the 30's age group?


----------



## Caveat

Bluebean said:


> Fuertaventura is also a runner, though I wonder is it for the over fifties more than the 30's age group?


 
Yes and no.

On the many nudist beach areas plenty of over 50s (mainly British & German) but also 20s - 40s as well.

Certain smaller resorts dotted around the island cater for a retired crowd but in Corralejo, the main resort, and also in El Cotillo, I'd say there are less over 50s than in Puerto del Carmen.

I wouldn't worry about creepy crawlies on either island by the way - and yes, I've heard good things about Fariones too. 

Between Lanza & Fuerte we've visited 6 times and always took pot luck on apartments - never disappointed. Seems to be a higher standard than in mainland Spain.


----------



## TheShark

This is a no-brainer.
Unless you are into Drunken Lager Louts then Lanzarote wins hands down.
Great food , really good cheap accommodation  and plenty of watersports , if it costs you an extra hundred eueo or so it will be money wisely spent.


----------



## Smashbox

Feurte was a little... quiet for me. I didn't really like it at all.

The Fariones apts seemed nice (from the outside) and were at the very end of town. I stayed more at the other end, by the main casino in a place called Los Gracioseros. It was great, I loved it. Oh and I have a review on TA about it..


----------



## Concert

Lanzarote is lovely especially at this time of year when it's that little bit quieter.  Have been there in August twice and nowadays we normally go there during mid-term.

Regarding accommodation Fariones is nice but personally I prefer the Hotel San Antonio, its situated at the opposite end of Puerto del Carmen, much more peaceful and close to a lovely beach.  Matagorda is also beside it and has a lovely walk right out to where the planes come right in over your head to land at the airport.  We have also stayed in the Barcarola Club Apts, very nice, quiet and gorgeous pool area.  Enjoy your stay.


----------



## gebbel

I have been to both. In Tenerife we stayed in Playa de las Americas. No faults at all with the place. Lots of nice restaurants and an OK beach. I didn't see many drunken yobs there, although there is a street fairly close called the Veronicas or something like that where such behaviour is common.
In Lanzarote we stayed in Puerto del Carmen. Also a nice resort but with a much better beach than the one in Tenerife. The old town also gives it a bit more character, with lots of great places to eat here. Lanzarote also has Timanfaya national park that we absolutely loved. It's a volcanic mountain range and really feels like you are on another world. 
I would also advise going to Papagayo beach (one of the best beaches I have ever been on) and Playa Blanca. We hired a car for 2 days and saw all of the above.
To sum up: both islands are nice but for a better overall experience I would have to go for Lanzarote.


----------



## dewdrop

For past 5 years we stayed in the Rosamer apartments which are up from the Casino and more or less half way between Fariones Hotel and San Antonia Hotel. The latter looks lovely...had coffee there.


----------



## niceoneted

I have been to both. I am just back from Tenerife 3 weeks and I must say I felt at some stages I was part of the film Cocoon! There were so many elderly people there. Wel past pension age. I am mid 30's. 
I did not see any larger louts or the likes and did see alot of water sports advertised. 

I have found both Islands to be equally as good as the other. I think it is down to where/area on each that you stay.


----------



## j26

Another vote for Fuertaventura (Corralejo in particular).  There's a good mix of people and a decent, laid back atmosphere.

But if you're going to Puerto del Carmen in Lanzarote the Farriones would be a good option as it's by the beach. but also very close to the old town with some great restaurants.


----------



## Lex Foutish

j26 said:


> Another vote for Fuertaventura (Corralejo in particular). There's a good mix of people and a decent, laid back atmosphere.
> 
> But if you're going to Puerto del Carmen in Lanzarote the Farriones would be a good option as it's by the beach. but also very close to the old town with some great restaurants.


 
One great restaurant close to the Farriones is El Tomate. Well known and a nice spot if you want to treat yourself without breaking the bank.

(Haven't been to Fuertaventura---yet!) Esperamos!


----------



## Graham_07

Haven't been to tenerife and not keen on it from many people who have been there. Fuerteventura is great if you're into water sports but access from IRL is difficult now that Ryanair have pulled their service from Shannon. Lanzarote is our second home. Have finally lost count of our trips there. Safe, good food, friendly and lots of apartment choices. Have stayed in lots, all in PdC so it depends on your requirements. The fariones are the most known ( there are actually 3 complexes, the Fariones playa, fariones hotel and fariones apartments ) . They are not IMO worth the premium price. Trip advisor and holiday watchdog and hotelstreet.co.uk can be used to get good view on apartments. Some that I'd recommend are :-
- Lomo Blanco 
- Rosamar
- Montana
- San Francisco Park
- Morana
I would not go back to Los Hibiscos.

Good restaurants abound especially for the seafood enthusiast. There are lots in the old town area at the fishing port. A few I'd recommend would be
- Puerto Bahia - for fish is probably best in PdC, higher end of the price scale but well worth it. The Salmon papillotte or black bean & calamari are to die for. 
- El Ancla - good all rounder , near the boules court 
- La Cascada Puerto ( t-bones the size of a small calf)
- Lani's Tex Mex if you like spicy
- El Tomate as mentioned above
- Lani's La Ola is good but a bit pricey and poor Mr Dadlani has had a bit of a problem with the Ayuntamento over his planning for it so might be closed in near future.

Lanzarote is stunning for scenery, the influence of Cesár Manrique , the islands most famous artist is everywhere. Get away from the resort area, hire bike or car and get into the countryside. It's only a small island and you can drive from end to end in an hour. Visit the stunning island of La Graciosa off the north coast, only 20 mins by local (small) ferry from Orzola, the views from Mirador del Rio of Graciosa are breathtaking. The Cuevas de los Verdes (caves) are formed by volcanic plumes and are well worth visit. The port of Playa Blanca overlooking Fuerteventura has a lovely marina & shops and the famous Papagayo beaches ( if you want that all over tan ) The market at Teguise on a Sunday is worth a visit as is the Timanfaya national park. Check out lots more on  or [broken link removed]


----------



## Mauri

Bluebean said:


> Hoping to book a week in the sun (or at least out of the rain) for the end of Feb or early March.
> 
> Can't decide between Lanzarote or Tenerife.
> 
> We are 2 adults, like watersports, good food & good value.
> 
> The plus that Tenerife has is that you can fly there with Ryanair from Shannon & then sort out your own accommodation.
> 
> But I've heard more good reports about Lanzarote, probably just because most of the people I work with seem to have been there at some stage.
> 
> What are the pros and cons of each, and where are the top 3 (budget max of 30pppn) places to stay in Los Cristianos and in Puerto Del Carmen?
> 
> thanks!


----------



## Mauri

Sorry hit wrong key. Just back last night from Tenerife, fourth time now. Wouldn't go back to Lanzarote after experiencing Tenerife, especially Costa Adeje, somehow felt safer there, lovely beaches, reasonably priced restaurants and friendly locals. This trip was a last minute decision cheap deal in Las Americas (first time) with Falcon, Las Perimedas apt €279 in a studio for a week. small room, basic but clean. Didn't think the local beaches were grear there. Tatty loungers and parasols and black volcanic sand.
Always been afraid to stay in Las Americas because of its reputation but this time of year it seems to be very quiet but then we weren't hanging around "The Veronic Strip" at three in the morning. Don't think I would like it in high season.We are at the wrong side of 50. As I said we usually stay in Adeje, nice clientell, beautiful area, beaches, Fanabe and El Duque, plenty of watersports, good reasonably priced restaurants, walks etc. It is more expensive to stay there with a lot of five star hotels but we usually do a diy package for around €700 for 2 people for a 1 bed and flight. It is about 30 minutes walk from Las Americas or a cheap taxi trip. 
We were last in Adeje in May and there seemed to be good night life for you younger folk. There are a lot of senior citizens there for the winter months but also a good few younger folk. After our recent bad weather a week of glorious sun shine is welcome in any reasonable safe place. By the way the lady in Falcon told me there is a 10% discressionary discount during March, she was most helpful. No Connection with them.


----------



## Bluebean

Oh dear, I'm even more confused now!

Price wise for eating out, are both islands much the same?  And if so, roughly what kind of money are we talking about for a 2 course meal in the evening, with beer or wine for 2 adults?

Any particular travel agents that I should check with that specialise in packages to either place?


----------



## Armada

Mauri said:


> Wouldn't go back to Lanzarote after experiencing Tenerife, especially Costa Adeje, somehow felt safer there, lovely beaches, reasonably priced restaurants and friendly locals.
> 
> 
> I thoroughly agree!
> 
> Costa Adeje is lovely, plus it is a far more interesting island if (God Forbid!!) the weather is bad.


----------



## Acctran

Costwise - Tenerife is much cheaper than Lanzarote to eat out and drink, been to both places and lanzarote can be a bit of a rip off we paid more for drinks in lanza than you would pay in Ireland  !  

We stayed in Los Cristianos in Tenerife, lovely beach there and plenty of watersports etc on offer. It is a far bigger island than lanzarote and a more built up but offers better value for money.


----------



## Mauri

Bluebean said:


> Oh dear, I'm even more confused now!
> 
> Price wise for eating out, are both islands much the same? And if so, roughly what kind of money are we talking about for a 2 course meal in the evening, with beer or wine for 2 adults?
> 
> Any particular travel agents that I should check with that specialise in packages to either place?


----------



## Mauri

Sorry again, seem to be losing what little computer skills I have. We had starter and main course for 2 with wine for 1 for €30/€35. In Tenerife recently. The food was very good and staff very friendly. Can't remember prices in Lanzarote.  We found the wind in Lanzarote very chilly Feb 2008. It seems to be more windy than the other Islands. We travelled with Falcon Holidays recently.


----------



## Bluebean

Hmm interesting, the last few posts is making me re-think Tenerife.

Cheaper eating out etc. is def a factor, we are on a budget.

Armada, things to do if the weather was bad is definitely required - we're afraid of being stuck by a pool in the pouring rain!

hmmm, back to the drawing board again so!


----------



## JJ1982

Graham_07 said:


> Haven't been to tenerife and not keen on it from many people who have been there. Fuerteventura is great if you're into water sports but access from IRL is difficult now that Ryanair have pulled their service from Shannon. Lanzarote is our second home. Have finally lost count of our trips there. Safe, good food, friendly and lots of apartment choices. Have stayed in lots, all in PdC so it depends on your requirements. The fariones are the most known ( there are actually 3 complexes, the Fariones playa, fariones hotel and fariones apartments ) . They are not IMO worth the premium price. Trip advisor and holiday watchdog and hotelstreet.co.uk can be used to get good view on apartments. Some that I'd recommend are :-
> - Lomo Blanco
> - Rosamar
> - Montana
> - San Francisco Park
> - Morana
> I would not go back to Los Hibiscos.
> 
> Good restaurants abound especially for the seafood enthusiast. There are lots in the old town area at the fishing port. A few I'd recommend would be
> - Puerto Bahia - for fish is probably best in PdC, higher end of the price scale but well worth it. The Salmon papillotte or black bean & calamari are to die for.
> - El Ancla - good all rounder , near the boules court
> - La Cascada Puerto ( t-bones the size of a small calf)
> - Lani's Tex Mex if you like spicy
> - El Tomate as mentioned above
> - Lani's La Ola is good but a bit pricey and poor Mr Dadlani has had a bit of a problem with the Ayuntamento over his planning for it so might be closed in near future.
> 
> Lanzarote is stunning for scenery, the influence of Cesár Manrique , the islands most famous artist is everywhere. Get away from the resort area, hire bike or car and get into the countryside. It's only a small island and you can drive from end to end in an hour. Visit the stunning island of La Graciosa off the north coast, only 20 mins by local (small) ferry from Orzola, the views from Mirador del Rio of Graciosa are breathtaking. The Cuevas de los Verdes (caves) are formed by volcanic plumes and are well worth visit. The port of Playa Blanca overlooking Fuerteventura has a lovely marina & shops and the famous Papagayo beaches ( if you want that all over tan ) The market at Teguise on a Sunday is worth a visit as is the Timanfaya national park. Check out lots more on  or [broken link removed]


 

Well


----------



## JJ1982

Graham_07 said:


> Haven't been to tenerife and not keen on it from many people who have been there. Fuerteventura is great if you're into water sports but access from IRL is difficult now that Ryanair have pulled their service from Shannon. Lanzarote is our second home. Have finally lost count of our trips there. Safe, good food, friendly and lots of apartment choices. Have stayed in lots, all in PdC so it depends on your requirements. The fariones are the most known ( there are actually 3 complexes, the Fariones playa, fariones hotel and fariones apartments ) . They are not IMO worth the premium price. Trip advisor and holiday watchdog and hotelstreet.co.uk can be used to get good view on apartments. Some that I'd recommend are :-
> - Lomo Blanco
> - Rosamar
> - Montana
> - San Francisco Park
> - Morana
> I would not go back to Los Hibiscos.
> 
> Good restaurants abound especially for the seafood enthusiast. There are lots in the old town area at the fishing port. A few I'd recommend would be
> - Puerto Bahia - for fish is probably best in PdC, higher end of the price scale but well worth it. The Salmon papillotte or black bean & calamari are to die for.
> - El Ancla - good all rounder , near the boules court
> - La Cascada Puerto ( t-bones the size of a small calf)
> - Lani's Tex Mex if you like spicy
> - El Tomate as mentioned above
> - Lani's La Ola is good but a bit pricey and poor Mr Dadlani has had a bit of a problem with the Ayuntamento over his planning for it so might be closed in near future.
> 
> Lanzarote is stunning for scenery, the influence of Cesár Manrique , the islands most famous artist is everywhere. Get away from the resort area, hire bike or car and get into the countryside. It's only a small island and you can drive from end to end in an hour. Visit the stunning island of La Graciosa off the north coast, only 20 mins by local (small) ferry from Orzola, the views from Mirador del Rio of Graciosa are breathtaking. The Cuevas de los Verdes (caves) are formed by volcanic plumes and are well worth visit. The port of Playa Blanca overlooking Fuerteventura has a lovely marina & shops and the famous Papagayo beaches ( if you want that all over tan ) The market at Teguise on a Sunday is worth a visit as is the Timanfaya national park. Check out lots more on  or [broken link removed]


 

Well am just back from a week in Lanza and I can confirm that La Ola was closed all week, a shame, I love that place!


----------



## TillyD

JJ1982 said:


> Well am just back from a week in Lanza and I can confirm that La Ola was closed all week, a shame, I love that place!


 
As in Cafe La Ola? Or maybe it’s Café Ola… Going next week and I love that place. 

I've been to Lanzarote 6 times and Tenerife twice and Lanzarote wins hands down. I didn't like Tennrife at all. When in Lanzarote we've stayed in the Fariones apts and Playa. The apartments are much, much nicer than the Playa and cleaner. We also stayed in the El Dorado they were nice but basic enough wouldn't go back but nothing really wrong with them either. A lot of steps if you have a buggy or walking difficulties. We stayed in the Plaza Azul too. They were clean and basic but this was the days of no babies and we were there with a gang of 16 so probably didn't pass much remarks of anything but the bar and it was about 9 years ago. We stayed in Los Hibiscos and it was the holiday from hell. We went with another couple and they were infested with cockroaches and I mean infested. The couple we were with came home one night to find not one but what seemed like a 100 cockroaches in the bathroom..... oh makes my skin crawl every time of I think of it. Stay well clear. 

Anywhere with a bit of sun will be nice… Enjoy!


----------



## TreeTiger

I haven't been to Lanzarote but I've been to Tenerife a few times, most recently last autumn.  I wouldn't go near Playa de las Americas, but Tenerife - the biggest of the Canary Islands - has lots of other resorts.  If you're into sailing and diving then you might have a look at Los Gigantes which is pretty spectacular, I've never seen cliffs like it.  I don't know how lively it is at night as we were just there for lunch, which was very cheap - huge pizzas were €6 for margarita and €8 for ham.

We drove to Tiede and went up in the cable car, the scenery is amazing.  If you go to Tenerife and you want to do this, you need to go early as by 9.30 / 10 am there is a HUGE queue.

Another fun thing to do is go to Siam Park, the new waterpark at Playa de las Americas, the theming is very good and the dragon ride is fantastic.

Although I haven't got there yet, I've heard that the capital, Santa Cruz, is well worth a visit.  It's in the north of the island, which is apparently a lot more lush than the south, and the weather can differ hugely between the south and the north.


----------

